# Best electronic varmit call for the $$$ ?



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

For all of you experts what would be a good electronic call for yotes that will not cost too much. They sell some with remote contol that may be better.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

The level of electronic calls range from okay to great and there is only one great one. www.wildlifetech.com


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

IMO for the price the *Hunter's Specialties PreyMaster Digital Caller *is a great choice. Its around $ 100.00 and comes with a few cards and you can get more if you want more choices. I havn't tired on varmits but would love to, to see how it does. They do have a wireless version out this year for 200.00 but so far it hasnt gotten great results from cabelas website. I think I will be purchasing one this year and see how it does. If its not good ill stick with the wired.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

No offense Piercedone, but how do you recommend something you haven't even tried? I have used my caller thousands of times on all different types of animals and birds with fantastic results.

If you go to the website and read what Bill Martz has to say it will be clear if you believe him. All I can add is that I have found every thing he says to be true.

If you are looking for an electronic caller for less than two or three hundred dollars what you get will work to a degree and most will be pleased, but if you used the wildlife tech caller you would be amazed.

The same thing is true for cameras. Someone asks what is the best camera for under two hundred dollars. Many of those cameras take very good pictures, but when compared to a mid priced camera of say $1500.00, well there is no comparision even though the picture might look just as good on the net.

Usually you get what you pay for, and in the case of electronic callers it would be very clear to you if you experienced the difference yourself. But then again it might be a good idea to learn from the other guys experience.


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

True I havnt used it yet on varmits but when people are asking for the best for the price they usually dont want to spend a ton unless eveyone on the planet tells them thats the best way to go.... 

Like I started my reply with IMO for 100 or 200 I would go with what I have. If I had 800 or more to blow on a caller than sure I would go with the one you are talking about. 

I totally agree that you do get what you pay for but also not all the time is the most expensive the best. You have to weigh out all the options. When I picked mine out I wanted something relativly cheap that was multi functional and thats what I got and I love it.

Also overdew stated "that will not cost too much" to me $800.00 is very much.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Just spent big $ on TV and surround system(spent tax rebate before it even got here:lol Never looked close at them before and I am cheap skate.

Maybe I could even look into used ones like from Ebay.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I have an older cassette model. May have been good in its' day but to day go with:

digital and REMOTE. You dont need to screw around with stringing and winding up wire. I have not used a remote but I have used a model w/ speaker and wire. Dont go that way.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Piercedone,

As long as your happy that is all that matters.

Some day someone who is skilled at setting up on coyotes is going to invite me along an they will be amazed.

I have called in quite a few coyotes while deer hunting and even got a shot at a couple with my bow, but I haven't had much luck at night with them. I know it is because of my set up as my electronic call works. I can set it up a quarter mile away and operate it remotely but that is pointless.

Actually one time I set it up below my deck on the river and tried calling racoons. After about 10 minutes I went back in the house. About a half hour later I walked back out just in time to see movement in the tall grass. I played my racoons fighting over food sound and the racoons ran directly to my call and were trying to get inside it.

In the end I had 13 racoons around it. If I stopped calling they would start to disperse and if I played the sound again they would come runnig. It is mainly because the sounds were recorded in full fidelity within 6 feet with very high tech equipment and played back on a high tech digital player. 

It cost more, but it should last forever. After 12 years or more, mine works perfectly. In the new model every thing is built into the speaker and although it will cost me around $250.00 to upgrade I think it will be well worth the cost.

Besides my current chip only holds 100 sounds loops and the upgraded one will hold up to 1000. I only have about 200 sounds, but I buy a few every year and it would be nice not to have to change chips.


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

If your serious about yote hunting and are going to stick with it, by all means save your nickles and buy the best, "Wildlife Technologies". You can go cheap but if you stick with it and find that yote hunting is something you like, you're going to spend a lot of money on things you don't need or will never use. Get a good mouth howler and a couple distress calls and learn to use them. Nothing worse than hiking in and finding out you got a dead battery or something else. Check out the Wildlife Tech website and for about $40 order Bill's Coyote DVD. I can assure you it will be the best $40 you'll ever invest into yote hunting. 
Oaks:


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

FOXPRO 416 with remote on clearance for $299.00.(awesome call)


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with Oaks, he put me on my first yote this year and we have had alot of responses from the wildlife tech call. The sound quality is amazing as well as the range. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Turkeytamer41 where did you see that sale at?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Woodchucksniper has one and by far they are the best unit Ive seen. Might try posting at the Varmints den and see what they have to say.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Flooded Timber said:


> Turkeytamer41 where did you see that sale at?


They were on sale on the Foxpro website.
www.gofoxpro.com


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep thats what I was affraid of. They are all out of the 416 and will no longer be making them. There cheapest model now is the XR6 with remote and has 16 sounds for $399. Looks as if I waited a little to long to make my purchase. I do like Oaks call and it sounds great,but for the price and ease of portability the Fox pro rocks. I have used a friends fox pro and called in my first coyote with some coaching from Oaks. It also works great on the crows. Oh well guess I have to save a few more pennies now.....


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Sorry man, but the Fox Pro is junk compared to the Wildlife tech unit. Since all the components are built into the speaker of the wildlife tech unit all you do is set the speaker on the ground, get to your hide, pull out your remote control and start calling with sounds that fool the animals every time instead of a unit that occasionally fools critters.

I wouldnt say that if I didnt know what I was talking about either. Whenever I go out with people who use other calls like the Fox Pro, they are amazed at the difference between the units. If you want to spend $400.00 or $200.00 dollars on a very inferior unit, go for it, but when you make comparisons when you havent used the unit you are comparing it with, that doesnt rock.

I try to make it a rule to only give advice about things I know about and that is good advice for anyone. I know lots of people desire to be helpful and that is one of the main reasons people come to this site. All I can say is I have used my caller thousands of times and although $250.00 is more money compared to what you get from the Fox unit it is the best money you could spend in my opinion.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Splitshot I have used the wildlife Tech call with Oaks and it does sound great. However I cant see spending that much on a system when 90% of the time I'm using it to call crows. I like the portability of the foxpro and its small size. The 416 with remote at $299 would have done me just fine. I know quite a few hunters have thousands of dollars wrapped up into the electronic calls but I can't afford that right now:sad:. If I could blow the mouth calls descent I wouldn't even bother with an electronnic call but after about a minutes use of a mouth call I'm huffing and puffing so bad I scare every critter in the section away...:lol: Besides from what I gather 16 sounds seems to be more than plenty if your using them correctly. Am i right?


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Flooded Timber said:


> Yep that's what I was afraid of. They are all out of the 416 and will no longer be making them. There cheapest model now is the XR6 with remote and has 16 sounds for $399. Looks as if I waited a little to long to make my purchase. I do like Oaks call and it sounds great,but for the price and ease of portability the Fox pro rocks. I have used a friends fox pro and called in my first coyote with some coaching from Oaks. It also works great on the crows. Oh well guess I have to save a few more pennies now.....


Flooded Timber I seen it on Foxpro web site. I actually paid $429.00 two years ago for the 416 it was worth it to me.


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Splitshot said:


> Sorry man, but the Fox Pro is junk compared to the Wildlife tech unit. Since all the components are built into the speaker of the wildlife tech unit all you do is set the speaker on the ground, get to your hide, pull out your remote control and start calling with sounds that fool the animals every time instead of a unit that occasionally fools critters.
> 
> I wouldnt say that if I didnt know what I was talking about either. Whenever I go out with people who use other calls like the Fox Pro, they are amazed at the difference between the units. If you want to spend $400.00 or $200.00 dollars on a very inferior unit, go for it, but when you make comparisons when you havent used the unit you are comparing it with, that doesnt rock.
> 
> I try to make it a rule to only give advice about things I know about and that is good advice for anyone. I know lots of people desire to be helpful and that is one of the main reasons people come to this site. All I can say is I have used my caller thousands of times and although $250.00 is more money compared to what you get from the Fox unit it is the best money you could spend in my opinion.


Splitshot what do you think you do with the foxpro you set it down go to your hide and pull out the remote. (it's the size of a flashlite)


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

turkeytamer41 said:


> Splitshot what do you think you do with the foxpro you set it down go to your hide and pull out the remote. (it's the size of a flashlite)


That was my point in the first place they are both very portable.

The difference in the units comes from the sounds and the system that delivers those sounds. I have no problem with anyone who uses a Fox Pro as they work to some extent but if you try to compare the two when you have had very little experience and think they are equal, that would be wrong.

Kind of like saying a Porsche and a Chevy are equal and you never drove a Porsche.


----------

